# handbag love affair



## bebs (Jun 23, 2008)

ok.. well I've tried many searchs for this bag and designer upon the site and found nothing so I thought I would post it since I am loving on it so hard right now







this is the luxembourg satchel by andrea brueckner 

and the moment I set eyes upon it I fell in love and then the moment I saw the price tag attached to it I felt my heart shatter into pieces 

now my question is do any of you have this bag, if you do.. is it worth the price tag attached to it and any love/hate you have with it. 

thoughts neg or pos. please let me know. 

I'm letting my self get it in a number of weeks if it is still the handbag love of my life then as it is now.. as this is only day two of my drooling stage and there needs to be a few more days before handing out that much. 

again please state your opinions on it


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it's gorgeous and classic... how much is it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2008)

I think its a sharp bag too! Classy. But then, I've always been a high price handbag lover...so, maybe I shouldn't enable you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find that I carry them longer, they wear better....and its just niiiice to carry them.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 23, 2008)

It $685. It will last you a LONG time, and won't go out of style. I say go for it! It's an investment


----------



## bebs (Jun 23, 2008)

as stated above it retails for $685 there are a few great sites that carry it and one that has a discount code of 15% off so with taxes it brings it down close to $630 in the end 

and ahh you all are my new best friends, I told one of my friends.. and she is all, you are completely insane for spending that amount on a purse, can I borrow it?


----------

